# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Kürtler Türktür: Elenges Aniti ve Alp Urungu bunun Belgesi >  'TARAF Yeşil Ergenekon'un Gazetesi'

## bozok

*TARAF YEşİL ERGENEKON’UN GAZETESİ*



19.07.2010 18:01

Taraf’ın PKK ile TSK arasında işbirliği olduğuna dair iddialarına bir yalanlamada PKK’dan geldi. PKK yöneticisi Mustafa Karasu, örgüte yakın Fırat Haber Ajansı’na iddiaları yalanlayan bir açıklamada bulundu.

Taraf’ı *“psikolojik savaş merkezi”* olarak tanımlayan Karasu*“Taraf’ta hakim zihniyet ünder Aytaç’ındır”* dedi. Kürtler’in Taraf Gazetesi’nden uzak durmasını istedi.

Mustafa Karasu’nun en ilginç değerlendirmesi *Taraf Gazetesi’ni 12 Eylülcülere benzeten sözleriydi.* Karasu şunları söyledi: “Taraf gazetesi zaten uzun bir süredir bir psikolojik savaş yürütüyor. Orduyla, derin devletle Kürt üzgürlük Hareketini aynı kefeye koyarak psikolojik savaşla hedeflediği amacına ulaşmaya çalışıyor. *Bilindiği gibi 12 Eylül 1980 sonrası askeri cunta hem solcuları hem sağcıları asarak toplumda kendine meşruiyet sağlamaya çalışmıştır. Taraf gazetesi de benzer bir psikolojik savaşla arzuladığı algıyı yaratmaya çalışıyor*.”

*YA HAİN YA YALAN*
Karasu açıklamasında Bugün Gazetesi’nin başlattığı Türk Ordusu subaylarının PKK’ya yardım için düşürüldüğü iddialarına ise şöyle tepki gösterdi: “Bozacının şahidi şıracıymış derler. MİT’in yönlendirmesiyle Bugün gazetesi bir yalan haber yayınlıyor. Bir üsteğmen ve yarbay arasında geçtiği iddia edilen bir telefon konuşmasını, bunlar gerillaların öldürülmesine engel olmuşlar biçiminde veriyor. Taraf gazetesi ve diğer AKP yandaşı basın da Bugün gazetesini kaynak göstererek bu psikolojik savaş yalanını meşrulaştırma gayreti içine giriyorlar.

Akıl var izam var derler. PKK'ye selam verdiğinden kuşkulananlara bu ordunun, yargının ve kirli savaşçıların neler yaptığını herkes bilmektedir. *Böyle bir şey olsa o subaylar ihanetle yargılanır ve idam cezası alırlar. Eğer askeri mahkemeler bunu yapmıyorsa o zaman o ordu tümüyle ihanet içinde gösterilir. Ya Türk ordusu böyledir ya da bu haber külliyen bir yalan ve saptırmadır.* Ordu öyleyse o zaman zaten Türkiye bitmiştir. üyle ya Türkiye'nin en güçlü yanı ve gözbebeği olarak ordu gösteriliyor.

Milli Güvenlik Kurulu var, askeri ve diğer mahkemeler var, Milli İstihbarat ürgütü ve emniyet teşkilatı var. Böyle bir şey hemen açığa çıkarılabilir. Bunları yazmak bile abesle iştigaldir. *üünkü ortada hiçbir gerçeği olmayan haberler üretilen bir psikolojik savaş vardır*.

Bunların bırakalım gerçek olması, bu psikolojik savaş haberlerinin yüzde 1’ini bile doğrulayacak hiçbir bilgi, belge ve bulgu ortaya koyamazlar. Ancak referandum öncesi böyle bir kirli savaş yürütmeyi planlamışlardır. AKP’nin de yandaşlarının da Müslümanlığı bu kadardır. *Boğazlarına kadar kirli bir psikolojik savaş içine batmışlardır.”* 

*AYTAü VE BARANSU YEşİL ERGENEKONCU*
PKK yöneticisi Mustafa Karasu, Taraf yazarları Mehmet Baransu ve ünder Aytaç’ın *“yeşil Ergenekon”* un adamları olduğunu söyledi. Karasu şunları söyledi: “ünder Aytaç’ın Taraf’tan ayrılması da, çıkarılması da tam bir oyundur. Kürtleri aldatmaya yöneliktir. Taraf’ta hala hakim zihniyet ünder Aytaç’ındır. *Mehmet Baransu ile ünder Aytaç yeşil Ergenekon’un has elemanlarıdırlar.* Taraf gazetesi bir iki Kürt’e, bir iki liberal ve eski komüniste köşe vererek kendi yüzünü maskelemektedir.”

*DOğU PERİNüEK VE YALüIN KüüüK*
Mustafa Karasu, PKK ile Doğu Perinçek ve Yalçın Küçük arasında yandaş medyada sıkça vurgulanan ilişkiyi şöyle açıkladı: “1990-91 yıllarında Doğu Perinçek ve partisi Kürdistan'da gelişen halk uyanışı karşısında, acaba PKK ile ilişkilenerek kendimi buralarda güçlendirebilir miyim hesabı yapmış, ama PKK bu oyuna gelmeyince *1993 yılından itibaren PKK karşıtı bir politika ve yayın çizgisi izlemiştir. Bu öyle gizli kapaklı olan bir şey değildir. PKK Kürt sorununa olumlu yaklaşan herkesle yakınlaşmak istemiştir. Doğu Perinçek’in yayınlarının 1990-91 yıllarındaki karakteriyle daha sonraki yıllardaki yayın çizgisi karşılaştırılırsa arada yüz seksen derece bir farklılık olduğu görülür.*”

Karasu Yalçın Küçük ile ilişkilerini ise şöyle açıkladı: “Yalçın Küçük’le de PKK'nin ilişkisi olmuştur. *Yalçın Küçük Kürt sorununa 1990’lı yıllardan sonra olumlu yaklaşmış, Kürtlerin özgürlüğü temelinde iki halkın birliğini savunan bir duruşu olmuştur. Kuşkusuz böyle bir Türk aydınına olumlu yaklaşılmıştır.* şimdi de böyle bir yaklaşım gösterenlerle yine ilişki kurar. Kimse buna bir şey diyemez. Amacı şu olur, bu olur. O kendilerini ilgilendirir. Kürt üzgürlük Hareketi ise kendi ilkeleri temelinde herkesle ilişki kurar. Siyasal bir mücadele veren bir hareketin de başka türlü davranması da beklenemez. şimdi Yalçın Küçük ile ilişkilerini, *Yalçın Küçük’ün görüntülerini PKK ile Ergenekon ilişkisi biçiminde göstermek zorlama bir değerlendirme yapmaktır.* Amiyane deyimle sinekten yağ çıkarmaktır.”

Mustafa Karasu Kürt sorununun AKP nedeniyle çözülemediğini de iddia etti: “Artık Türkiye geliştikçe terör artıyor demagojisi bırakılmalı; Türkiye toplumu bu tür söylemlerle aldatılmamalıdır. *Kürt sorununun çözümsüzlüğü, somutta da AKP politikalarının bu sonuca yol açtığı kabul edilmelidir. Diğer bir husus da Kürtler ayrılır mı ayrılmaz mı tartışmasıdır. Kürt üzgürlük Hareketinin ayrılmaktan yana olmadığı biliniyor*. Bu nedenle Kürtlerde Türkiye sınırları içinde sorunu çözme eğilimi gelişmiştir.”

*Odatv.com*

----------

